# What would you do with $500,000?



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

*A hypothetical question here,*
What would you do if you were say...20 years old and came into ownership of 500k?
Stocks, managed funds, property, bonds,ETF's,index funds,businesses, companies, what would you pick?
Would you pick one option or many?Play it safe and use compound interest to do the work or go for the big bucks?

*Just a hypothetical question here, no-one should use this thread or any replies for advice, nor does this person actually exist*.


----------



## tothemax6 (15 May 2011)

ARGH, not another 'what would you do with $X', <asset classes>? blah blah.


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

tothemax6 said:


> ARGH, not another 'what would you do with $X', <asset classes>? blah blah.




If you get bored of these threads, then don't reply, let the thread die, if you do not bump it and will drop into the netherworld of the forums.

But seriously, what would you do?There's a large difference between  investing at 20years old then say at 40years old.I was just wondering if this would change peoples investing tactics.


----------



## tech/a (15 May 2011)

*Make it work.*

*Business* will supply continued growth and stead you fast for all the other forms of investment available.
For me I would be looking at something NET based.
Minimum staff,maximum exposure.


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

tech/a said:


> *Make it work.*
> 
> *Business* will supply continued growth and stead you fast for all the other forms of investment available.
> For me I would be looking at something NET based.
> Minimum staff,maximum exposure.




Thanks tech/a, now for some pretty silly questions with some most likely obvious responses, By NET you mean internet based?
Do you believe someone could achieve a more stable growth through business than a managed fund, at say 7.2% per annum?


----------



## tech/a (15 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> Thanks tech/a, now for some pretty silly questions with some most likely obvious responses, By NET you mean internet based?
> Do you believe someone could achieve a more stable growth through business than a managed fund, at say 7.2% per annum?




(1) Internet yes.

(2) Absolutely. An average business should return 10% (Nett) on investment. A good business 30% and a very good business more. Net based businesses have the capability of doing just that.Google,MySpace, Facebook, E bay,Car Sales.com all started with less that $500K not that you need anything remotely close to the caliber of these enterprises.


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

tech/a said:


> (1) Internet yes.
> 
> (2) Absolutely. An average business should return 10% (Nett) on investment. A good business 30% and a very good business more. Net based businesses have the capability of doing just that.Google,MySpace, Facebook, E bay,Car Sales.com all started with less that $500K not that you need anything remotely close to the caliber of these enterprises.




Oh christ, now someone in this situation has actually got to be creative.

Hmmmm.....I'VE GOT AN IDEA!! A place where people go online and bid for various products that other users are willing to sell?Genius ill make millions!!...oh wait.
Anything you would recommend in the meantime?
Note that this advice is not for me nor should it be followed by anyone else.


----------



## tech/a (15 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> Oh christ, now someone in this situation has actually got to be creative.
> 
> Hmmmm.....I'VE GOT AN IDEA!! A place where people go online and bid for various products that other users are willing to sell?Genius ill make millions!!...oh wait.
> Anything you would recommend in the meantime?
> Note that this advice is not for me nor should it be followed by anyone else.




Its pretty simple
Find something which is in demand. Warehouse it if its a commodity (you have $500K) and make it available.
Protect it if its intellectual property and make it available.


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

tech/a said:


> Its pretty simple
> Find something which is in demand. Warehouse it if its a commodity (you have $500K) and make it available.
> Protect it if its intellectual property and make it available.




Will anything in demand do?Video games?Iphones/ipads?Movies?How about tv's/Cars?
Sorry for being so ignorant, but well.....I'm ignorant.


----------



## Glen48 (15 May 2011)

Fly over seas and open a Bank of China account and deposit  a few k into it , buy PM's and keep some cash handy if a bargin comes along such as farm land in a foreign country were you can live as things get worse..


----------



## pixel (15 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> Will anything in demand do?Video games?Iphones/ipads?Movies?How about tv's/Cars?
> Sorry for being so ignorant, but well.....I'm ignorant.



 Anything "iWHATEVER" that you buy today will be worth half what you paid for in a month and stuff all in 2 years' time. That's because technology moves so fast.
(In 1998, I bought a dozen 4GB hard drives for a mini computer. Cost me $85,000.)

If you want to stay ahead, it has to be an application - yes, you have to be creative and pay somebody to write the app for you or, better still, study the language and DIY.

now... that's given me an idea ...


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Glen48 said:


> Fly over seas and open a Bank of China account and deposit  a few k into it , buy PM's and keep some cash handy if a bargin comes along such as farm land in a foreign country were you can live as things get worse..




Not sure if you are being entirely serious, why bank of china?

Damn google, no I don't want to know about prime ministers or what they advocate investing.
Im guessing PM's have something to do with commodities?

Also what do you guys think of a managed fund at 7% per annum? Too risky?Too low return rate? 

Note this advice is not intended for myself or anyone else to use.

P.S. Whats to stop someone from, say buying 500k worth of silver?Obviously the risk that the price drops, but what else?


----------



## Sdajii (15 May 2011)

Beer and hookers.


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Sdajii said:


> Coke and hookers.




Fixed that for you.

Wait, hookers rolled in coke.Done.There goes 500k of the best money thats ever been spent.

Note this is intended for use as advice and in everyway should be followed by others.


----------



## Glen48 (15 May 2011)

They reckon the  Chinese currency is undervalued by up to 25% and as the USD tanks over the yrs it will increase also BOC or any Chinese bank is safer than USA  based one and you can open a chinese bank account in other countries other than China. 
 Me I woul,000 on Silver  rest cash in the bank over a few different banks.
 Beer Hookers and a oxygen tent


----------



## Glen48 (15 May 2011)

better fix that 75,000 in gold 25 in silver


----------



## Glen48 (15 May 2011)

Watch PM they reckon it will tank silver more than Gold silver down to 20 -25 nad then 75+ 
now who has the 500K


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Glen48 said:


> They reckon the  Chinese currency is undervalued by up to 25% and as the USD tanks over the yrs it will increase also BOC or any Chinese bank is safer than USA  based one and you can open a chinese bank account in other countries other than China.
> Me I woul,000 on Silver  rest cash in the bank over a few different banks.
> Beer Hookers and a oxygen tent




Why put cash in a bank when most mutual funds offer greater returns?

Why would you buy into gold?Most people are saying its not likely to rise much further.


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Glen48 said:


> Watch PM they reckon it will tank silver more than Gold silver down to 20 -25 nad then 75+
> now who has the 500K




Forgive me, but whats PM?Are you saying both gold and silver are going to drop hard?Then one is going to go to $75+ per ounce?
And no-one has the 500k  this is not advice being given to me or anyone that reads it, as it would break forum rules.:


----------



## Glen48 (15 May 2011)

PM precious metals,, No the word in silver could go down to 20 25$ an oz ounce when  QE 2 finished 30/06 and when they start QE 1662 or what ever it will be called people will realise the economy is stuffed and look at PM's  some have quoted gold to  36K and oz silver 500K


----------



## skyQuake (15 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> Wait, hookers rolled in coke.Done.There goes 500k of the best money thats ever been spent.
> 
> Note this is intended for use as advice and in everyway should be followed by others.




There comes a time in every 20-year-old-with-$500k's life where he must decide...

50,000 x $10 hookers or 10 x $50,000 hookers?


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Glen48 said:


> PM precious metals,, No the word in silver could go down to 20 25$ an oz ounce when  QE 2 finished 30/06 and when they start QE 1662 or what ever it will be called people will realise the economy is stuffed and look at PM's  some have quoted gold to  36K and oz silver 500K




What? are you saying gold will hit 36000 a oz and silver 500000 an oz?

Can someone else comment on this.


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

skyQuake said:


> There comes a time in every 20-year-old-with-$500k's life where he must decide...
> 
> 50,000 x $10 hookers or 10 x $50,000 hookers?




Hmmmm I dunno, I might diversify with that one, maybe 25,000x10 hookers and 10x$25000.

The real question is can you buy a full-body condom? 25,000x$10 hookers sounds like a quick way to experience every kind of STD mankind has to offer, whilst creating a few new ones,:.


----------



## Calliope (15 May 2011)

Sdajii said:


> Beer and hookers.




Ah! In the tradition of George Best;

"I spent a lot of money on booze, birds and fast cars. The rest I just squandered."


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Calliope said:


> Ah! In the tradition of George Best;
> 
> "I spent a lot of money on booze, birds and fast cars. The rest I just squandered."




I need a sig, and I can think of no better one, mind if i nab it?


----------



## skc (15 May 2011)

skyQuake said:


> There comes a time in every 20-year-old-with-$500k's life where he must decide...
> 
> 50,000 x $10 hookers or 10 x $50,000 hookers?




Personally I would get say 5 hookers at the each of the $100 price steps. Then I will rate them without knowing how much each cost. Compile the results and you have just generated some extremely valuable research which will reveal where the best 'bang for buck' is for hookers. And you have a piece of intellectual property that can be developed into a web business.

My guess is around the $500 mark.


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

skc said:


> Personally I would get say 5 hookers at the each of the $100 price steps. Then I will rate them without knowing how much each cost. Compile the results and you have just generated some extremely valuable research which will reveal where the best 'bang for buck' is for hookers. And you have a piece of intellectual property that can be developed into a web business.
> 
> My guess is around the $500 mark.




I'm not going to lie, after talking to a/tech earlier and then the hookers comment came up, I am having ideas of a website, www.bookahooker.com.au, is it plausible with 500k?Obviously there's large userbase and a definite future,  but is the current hoe market oversaturated?


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Just a general investing question, how is 7.2% per annum for a mutual fund, too risky, not enough value?


----------



## trainspotter (15 May 2011)

Give all your money to me. ... Period. Zero rate of return. No guarantees umplies but GEEZUZZZZZ you will have a good time. In the meantime.    I will private message you and place you in the hands od a good accountant i


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

trainspotter said:


> Give all your money to me. ... Period. Zero rate of return. No guarantees umplies but GEEZUZZZZZ you will have a good time. In the meantime.    I will private message you and place you in the hands od a good accountant i




Sure man, ill write you a cheque. It'll be arriving my carrier pigeon sometime in the next 12-14 business years, gotta give ol sparky time to make it.:

In the meantime, anyone think 50% into real estate (rentals), 25% into a managed fund,10% into an index fund, 10% into silver and 5% in Australian stocks is a bad idea?

Note this is not for me, nor is the advice given intended for anyones use.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 May 2011)

Absolutely nothing, probably give it away, to a charity I could trust.

gg


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Absolutely nothing, probably give it away, to a charity I could trust.
> 
> gg




Truthfully?Even if your family was poor and it was every penny you had?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> Truthfully?Even if your family was poor and it was every penny you had?




Thankfully, I'm not poor.

I'm an Australian

gg


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thankfully, I'm not poor.
> 
> I'm an Australian
> 
> gg




Hmmmm I like the cut of your jib there gg, but lets say, if you were an Australian but not such a kind hearted, good natured bloke, but instead a selfish bastard only interest in your long term financial situation, what would you do?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> Hmmmm I like the cut of your jib there gg, but lets say, if you were an Australian but not such a kind hearted, good natured bloke, but instead a selfish bastard only interest in your long term financial situation, what would you do?




Well if I couldn't give it to Vinnies.

And...you are asking me where I would invest my money atm.....

I would put it under my bed and set my iphone alarm for 9 months time I reckon.

gg


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Well if I couldn't give it to Vinnies.
> 
> And...you are asking me where I would invest my money atm.....
> 
> ...




May I ask why you wouldn't atleast put it in a fund at a fixed rate for 9months and grab some interest?Too much risk?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> May I ask why you wouldn't atleast put it in a fund at a fixed rate for 9months and grab some interest?Too much risk?




We are headed for the greatest test of the financial system known to capitalists like me.

Greece will default.

Ireland , Portugal are stuffed.

The asx is headed for an all time low.

The sp500 is likewise stuffed.

Houses in the USA are selling for next to nothing.

Our RE market will be next to go.

Why risk $500,000.

Under my bed is safe.

gg


----------



## ginar (15 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> *A hypothetical question here,*
> What would you do if you were say...20 years old and came into ownership of 500k?
> Stocks, managed funds, property, bonds,ETF's,index funds,businesses, companies, what would you pick?
> Would you pick one option or many?Play it safe and use compound interest to do the work or go for the big bucks?
> ...




if you want send me a pm and ill get you onto a decent strategy that can return 20% pretty easily with risk taken into account  . if this is hypothetical im not that interested in giving ideas away for no reason wink wink say no more .................


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> We are headed for the greatest test of the financial system known to capitalists like me.
> 
> Greece will default.
> 
> ...




Well ****, what if hypothetically 250k was available to be pulled out of the market in august and 200k had another 2years left (note there is a 50k early exit fee on both sums) with an investment company that was rock solid and did not lose anyones money even during the GFC(just lowered return rates)?

Just hypothetically of course, my good man.


----------



## pixel (15 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> Forgive me, but whats PM?Are you saying both gold and silver are going to drop hard?Then one is going to go to $75+ per ounce?
> And no-one has the 500k  this is not advice being given to me or anyone that reads it, as it would break forum rules.:



 PM = Precious Metals
You have to be a true believer in order to stake your future on it.
I don't. I prefer diversification.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> Well ****, what if hypothetically 250k was available to be pulled out of the market in august and 200k had another 2years left (note there is a 50k early exit fee on both sums) with an investment company that was rock solid and did not lose anyones money even during the GFC(just lowered return rates)?
> 
> Just hypothetically of course, my good man.




Sorry fb,

You are working on the basis that if a pretty girl lands in your bed, you must make a conversation with her.

Delayed gratification can be more sublime.

gg


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Sorry fb,
> 
> You are working on the basis that if a pretty girl lands in your bed, you must make a conversation with her.
> 
> ...




If a pretty girl lands in my bed, then my job is done, no words need to be spoken.

But in all seriousness, would staying in that fund screw this hypothetical person over?keeping in mind if this person loses everything they have nothing to fall back on, no parents,family, nothing?


----------



## Caveman (15 May 2011)

At 20 buy a house then go on the dole I guess.
At 40 and if allready own a house,buy a holiday house in the southwest and spend whats leftover on shares or a boat.


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Caveman said:


> At 20 buy a house then go on the dole I guess.
> At 40 and if allready own a house,buy a holiday house in the southwest and spend whats leftover on shares or a boat.




What if you want more then that, say enough financial independence to beat inflation and retire forever and have enough money to travel + an 80 grand car?


----------



## Caveman (15 May 2011)

Win Lotto


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> If a pretty girl lands in my bed, then my job is done, no words need to be spoken.
> 
> But in all seriousness, would staying in that fund screw this hypothetical person over?keeping in mind if this person loses everything they have nothing to fall back on, no parents,family, nothing?




What if...the fund goes broke.

gg


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Caveman said:


> Win Lotto




Hmmm $500,000 in lotto tickets.....might just be bat**** crazy enough to work!To the newsagents!


----------



## Caveman (15 May 2011)

Im saying you will probably need to win lotto for what you want.


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> What if...the fund goes broke.
> 
> gg




Then I hang myself using wrapped up statements of my bank account.

But seriously I don't know what I would do, but there is risk in everything with money, including chucking it under my bed, but where is the best risk versus reward in the current market?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> Then I hang myself using wrapped up statements of my bank account.
> 
> But seriously I don't know what I would do, but there is risk in everything with money, including chucking it under my bed, but where is the best risk versus reward in the current market?




The present market is a dead parrot.

Look at poor ole hangeng on the PEN thread.

It's a past market, deceased, gorne, gorne to meet it's maker.

gg


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Caveman said:


> Im saying you will probably need to win lotto for what you want.




I know what you are saying but If i had 1.2 million then I guarantee If i put it in a fund generating 6% returns per year then I think I would have enough for all I just posted.Just getting that 1.2 million is all I care about.


----------



## Julia (15 May 2011)

ferretbiter, amongst almost three pages of exchange, there seems little in the way of genuine comment.  Maybe too many of us have time on our hands on a Sunday evening.

Considering your frequent references to a managed fund, I'm getting the impression this is the way you feel inclined to go?

MFs certainly reduce your personal sense of responsibility for the outcome of your investment.  Is that what you're looking for?
If you have a specific fund in mind, what are the features that attract you to this fund?
How much will the fees impact your returns?

Should you, perhaps, be considering Garpal Gumnut's suggestion that the market is all but done for a while?

i.e. what are your own views about the various possibilities open to you (or the hypothetical person in your post.)


----------



## Sdajii (15 May 2011)

Take it to your nearest casino, put it all on red, then put $200,000 on black and you're done  If that goes well, which is reasonably likely, next you can learn about inflation


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The present market is a dead parrot.
> 
> Look at poor ole hangeng on the PEN thread.
> 
> ...




The market is currently pining for the fjords? ****
 Oh and btw bought in on PEN at 0.110 with 4k.Cannot stop cringing at what I did, Set buy in that morning before opening knowing the price was going to go ballistic, went to work, came home to find the price went down to 0.078, I set my buy in at 0.075, panicked and hit the buy at market.The rest is unfortunately history.Uhhh buy and hold anyone?


----------



## ginar (15 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> I know what you are saying but If i had 1.2 million then I guarantee If i put it in a fund generating 6% returns per year then I think I would have enough for all I just posted.Just getting that 1.2 million is all I care about.





inflation adjusted and your income will be below poverty line before you know it  . to maintain that 6% return ad nauseum you need 6% plus the inflation rate to stay on an even keel . welcome to the real world 20yo dreamer


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Julia said:


> ferretbiter, amongst almost three pages of exchange, there seems little in the way of genuine comment.  Maybe too many of us have time on our hands on a Sunday evening.
> 
> Considering your frequent references to a managed fund, I'm getting the impression this is the way you feel inclined to go?
> 
> ...




Unfortunately not much leanings towards this managed fund, but know of little else, uncle was with the fund for 30 years and has treated him very well, no ongoing fees, just relatively low rates 6.99% at the moment, didn't lose any ones money during the GFC, has a local branch,treated my father well before he passed away, gave me a special rate of 7.32% because of my circumstances.

But I plan on leaving half with them and putting some into getting an Interest only loan and buying a unit/house to rent out someone on the outskirts of Perth/brissie, the rest into an index fund and aussie stocks.

Just finished reading rich dad,poor dad yesterday, now reading "making money" by paul clitheroe (from 2007 so his predictions of the current market are completely wrong) because I found them in my dads old bookcase.Going to read "value-able next".

So 10% returns per annum+ are the only way to stay atop of inflation?Dear god.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> The market is currently pining for the fjords? ****
> Oh and btw bought in on PEN at 0.110 with 4k.Cannot stop cringing at what I did, Set buy in that morning before opening knowing the price was going to go ballistic, went to work, came home to find the price went down to 0.078, I set my buy in at 0.075, panicked and hit the buy at market.The rest is unfortunately history.Uhhh buy and hold anyone?




We have all been there, at least you have the maturity as a trader/investor to recognise and learn from it.

The present market is tired out and shagged after a long squawk.

Now back to the fjords.




gg


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

ginar said:


> inflation adjusted and your income will be below poverty line before you know it  . to maintain that 6% return ad nauseum you need 6% plus the inflation rate to stay on an even keel . welcome to the real world 20yo dreamer




Actually I just realised after a house and car I would only need 600,000.To live happily, hmmm still a long shot, but still possible.


----------



## ferretbiter (15 May 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> We have all been there, at least you have the maturity as a trader/investor to recognise and learn from it.
> 
> The present market is tired out and shagged after a long squawk.
> 
> ...





Still one of the best skits of all time, but back on topic.

That was the day I learnt how much my emotions could control my investments, since then I have been trying to remove all emotions from my decisions. market or not.Its been going a little bit better.Im still taking a bit too much risk IMO (opted out of buying BHP for buying RED(even if RED's fundamentals look good.))

Thanks for all the help guys and gals, I shall be back on tomorrow to have my dreams crushed, then hopes raised before being crushed and burnt once more.Goodnight.


----------



## stacks (15 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> Unfortunately not much leanings towards this managed fund, but know of little else, uncle was with the fund for 30 years and has treated him very well, no ongoing fees, just relatively low rates 6.99% at the moment, didn't lose any ones money during the GFC, has a local branch,treated my father well before he passed away, gave me a special rate of 7.32% because of my circumstances.
> 
> But I plan on leaving half with them and putting some into getting an Interest only loan and buying a unit/house to rent out someone on the outskirts of Perth/brissie, the rest into an index fund and aussie stocks.
> 
> ...




Do you plan on leveraging into RE on the outskirts of Perth and Brissie??? Have you seen the latest sales figures for these two cities??

I would probably skip this step for now or at least postpone it until you actually do some research into this idea


----------



## burglar (16 May 2011)

I am sensing that you crave a sensible response, but enjoy the frivolous banter!

An excellent thread from Sir O
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6063

Another from chaosi
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21891


----------



## ferretbiter (16 May 2011)

stacks said:


> Do you plan on leveraging into RE on the outskirts of Perth and Brissie??? Have you seen the latest sales figures for these two cities??
> 
> I would probably skip this step for now or at least postpone it until you actually do some research into this idea




It was , of course, just a thought, was something I was definitely looking into it just because of the pop growth in both cities, am going to make a real estate/commodity/index fund investment  around August, what I actually  invest in, no god or man knows.

Currently making my way through Sir.O's newbie guide (probably should have read it all first).

I sell when a company announces something fundamentally detrimental to ongoing growth and profit.Failure of a mine site, flooding in a local area destroying crops, aka something catastrophic.I do not sell based on technical data as I believe a good company is a good company, regardless of current SP.

I'm going to lose alot of money aren't I?


----------



## Logique (16 May 2011)

> What would you do with $500,000?



Well I was going to be flippant and say pay the electricity bill. 

But if you want a serious answer, I'd say go over to the Gold Price and Silver threads and follow the rationale therein, noting especially the physical holdings possibilities, now more streamlined than ever.


----------



## stacks (16 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> It was , of course, just a thought, was something I was definitely looking into it just because of the pop growth in both cities, am going to make a real estate/commodity/index fund investment  around August, what I actually  invest in, no god or man knows.
> 
> Currently making my way through Sir.O's newbie guide (probably should have read it all first).
> 
> ...




Just a few thoughts about Perths 'pop growth' that I have 'heard'. These may be worth thinking about and looking into these markets a bit more. 
- Perth median house and unit prices have fallen for 3 consecutive quarters
- Sales during first half of this finanacial year were the lowest in a decade
- 75% more houses on the market than this time last year

These are general figures and I am sure there will be areas of value but doesnt sound like a great time to jump in without knowing a bit more.

Although it does mean that it is a better time to get in than 3 quarters ago  Will probably be able to say the same thing in another three quarters though..

Brisbane is having its own issues as well and again probably best to look into to this in more detail before cracking on


----------



## ferretbiter (16 May 2011)

Logique said:


> Well I was going to be flippant and say pay the electricity bill.
> 
> But if you want a serious answer, I'd say go over to the Gold Price and Silver threads and follow the rationale therein, noting especially the physical holdings possibilities, now more streamlined than ever.




Its something I am seriously considering, especially with the current situation with silver, but for everyone person yelling buy, buy, buy!There's another yelling sell, sell, sell.Its hard to separate the coherent thoughts from the noise.

Plus nothing seals the deal with the ladies then them walking into your bedroom to see 12kg's of gold propping the door open :.
Even if its likely to be missing in the morning.



stacks said:


> Just a few thoughts about Perths 'pop growth' that I have 'heard'. These may be worth thinking about and looking into these markets a bit more.
> - Perth median house and unit prices have fallen for 3 consecutive quarters
> - Sales during first half of this finanacial year were the lowest in a decade
> - 75% more houses on the market than this time last year
> ...




I guarantee that I will not act on any advice or idea without doing months of research first, when it comes to money it *PAYS* to do your research first.
Christ I haven't looked into property prices in my hometown yet, let alone Perth or Brisbane.Its just an idea floating around in my mind at this stage.
The only thing I see supporting my idea on perth/brissie so far is the ABS saying both have had positive growth the last 3 years, combined with the mining boom for perth and the tourism/entertainment boom for brissie.


----------



## burglar (16 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> ... I'm going to lose alot of money aren't I?



"OCTOBER: This is one of the peculiarly dangerous months to speculate in stocks in. The other are July, January, September, April, November, May, March, June, December, August, and February."
Mark Twain 

I believe you are positioning yourself in the path of Mr Opportunity !

And you can correctly spell "lose".:


----------



## ferretbiter (16 May 2011)

burglar said:


> "OCTOBER: This is one of the peculiarly dangerous months to speculate in stocks in. The other are July, January, September, April, November, May, March, June, December, August, and February."
> Mark Twain
> 
> I believe you are positioning yourself in the path of Mr Opportunity !
> ...




Just think positive thoughts.There will never be another GFC.Pen stocks will climb 9000000% percent tomorrow morning and very morning for the next year.I will win the lotto.Jessica Alba has an interest in 20 year old Australians with little financial experience.
 I've got this!


----------



## burglar (16 May 2011)

ferretbiter said:


> ... I've got this!




Ohhh !

I meant it in a good way!  

(did I use the wrong emoticon ?)


----------



## kingcarmleo (17 May 2011)

Half a mil is hardly a large amount anymore, especially in WA. Chuck it all on black


----------



## ferretbiter (17 May 2011)

kingcarmleo said:


> Half a mil is hardly a large amount anymore, especially in WA. Chuck it all on black




In my piss-ant town, you are the next bill gates if you have half a million in liquid assets.Thus why no-one must ever know I'm not a broke personal trainer living with my mother.

Strangely enough the more I read on financial options and the state of the current share/real estate/commodity market the more confused I get.Investing is one large can of worms to open up.

Easier to just put it on black caviar in the next race shes in.
 No doubt if I put any money on her she will unfortunately snap every ankle, run into a guardrail,get hit by the following ambulance then likely struck by a falling meteor. 
For her sake I'm just gonna invest somewhere else.


----------



## Caveman (22 May 2011)

Well the best thing a 20 year old with 500k could do is not loose it.


----------



## againsthegrain (23 May 2011)

I thought this was a hypothetical situation? Sure sounds like somebody is getting/about to get some bad advice and lose.

Hypothetically speaking I give this 20 year old who didn't earn this money and sounds like has no idea how to mange asking for free advice from people he can't even see face to face or their motives about 10% chance of making a profit, 20% chance of breaking even after some hard self taught lessons and 70% chance of making a loss and saying its too hard.



> Easier to just put it on black caviar in the next race shes in




Ye do that at least its a quick win or loss


----------



## ferretbiter (23 May 2011)

againsthegrain said:


> I thought this was a hypothetical situation? Sure sounds like somebody is getting/about to get some bad advice and lose.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking I give this 20 year old who didn't earn this money and sounds like has no idea how to mange asking for free advice from people he can't even see face to face or their motives about 10% chance of making a profit, 20% chance of breaking even after some hard self taught lessons and 70% chance of making a loss and saying its too hard.
> 
> Ye do that at least its a quick win or loss




Well so far cutting a profit, likely to change any second though.What you are telling me is to bet it all on black caviar yes?Maybe put my money into buying a foal of black caviars?Genius!


----------



## Unintelinvestor (29 May 2011)

I would split it between stocks, properties, and etfs


----------

